# A successful discus breeder



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought raising discus babies is such a hopelessly difficult thing, but in this ad on craigslist, this local discus breeder seems to have lots of healthy discus juvies.

Local Raised Discus And Angel Fish -Updated With Many Photos!!!

I wonder if this breeder is with this forum. He sounds like an expert on discus.

It gives folks more confidence in raising discus babies seeing so many of them making it to adult. I just made my first batch of bbs after making micro worms (thanks to Jobber 604). So far they are making my baby swordtails grow like crazy. It would be nice to get some cheap discus babies to learn to raise them with these baby foods. If anyone has some and willing to let go, let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Let's hope soon 

Should have my breeding station running this weekend for a couple pairs - not proven yet.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

pro breeder !!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Fxbillie, those are my fish. Thank-you for the kind words. I have been fortunate to enjoy some success in raising discus but by no means consider myself an expert. Breeding tropical fish has been a passion of mine from a young age and even after 25+ years I am always learning something new.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

See you soon. Need to pay a visit.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some of his brilliants at my shop. It can be done but with diligence and extremely good and clean water.alot of
People
Lose them around 6 weeks.
Then it's the shape next. Poor water then defects, short gills , beak ,
Uneven hard rays And dorsal fin, big eyes etc. Non sellable.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Whatever April said.
In plain english: Its not hard, its just a lot of work. You need to dedicate yourself to raising them and be a good parent.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Hi Fxbillie, those are my fish. Thank-you for the kind words. I have been fortunate to enjoy some success in raising discus but by no means consider myself an expert. Breeding tropical fish has been a passion of mine from a young age and even after 25+ years I am always learning something new.


Those are truly beautiful small discus. The quality is clearly apparent when you compare your fish to the fish with pinched heads and short gills that another supplier is selling on Simply Discus.

Its tempting me to redo one of my tanks to get a few small ones from you when I come back from vacation.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish. good work.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*Thank Rick for the help*

I've purchased the discus frys I am looking for. So far, none has died and they are eating really well. That is a miracle for me as a newbie to discus raising. Thanks for the help.This is a great site for us newbies to learn from some experts. Looking forward to raise them to juvies or even adults. I don't expect much & hope to get past the 6 weeks with some nice juvies. I am now getting ready a 90g tank for them. So exciting adventure.

William (Fxbillie)


----------

